# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: BMW 335d - Very Heavy Correction work - Competitor clear up! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: BMW 335d - Very Heavy Correction work - Competitor clear up! ▄▀*











Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!

If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!

 
​
*BMW 335d - Full Correction* 

Hi guys, thanks very much for stopping by and checking out another write up of ours! It is always greatly appreciated for you to take the time and read what we do at Miglior Detailing; I hope you enjoy reading them as much as I love getting awesome results.

In for a detail this time is a 5-year-old BMW 335d that has seen better days if I'm honest. The owner recently purchased this car from a dealership. On purchasing the car didn't look too bad for a 5-year-old car, a few marks here and there but nothing too bad to report. Then after a few weeks, the owner noticed the finish started getting worse and worse. It was pretty clear the dealership filled a LOT of defects in the car, leaving the owner dissatisfied. The owner who is based near Blackpool searched out a valeter/detailer local to himself and let that company loose on the car. This resulted in possibly a worse finish, leaving me to pick up the pieces and try and get a decent result.

The car came into me with buffer trails, wax residue everywhere which actually took me a very long to remove. Needless to say the owner was not happy with the previous detailers work and money was refunded. So, on with the task in hand, I started the detail. I was quite worried at how aggressive the previous detailer had been with the paintwork, so this was something that was every present in my mind.

Here is the car upon arrival.
































































So as you can see, some very deep defects, plus poor attempts at rectifying them. Here we can see the residue I mentioned earlier.




























It's pretty clear to see the car has had a tough life, even the glass was swirled and scratched!



















So, onto the wash stage. As you can see, no protection whatsoever.



















Once the car was cleaned & chemically decontaminated outside, it was brought inside to dry, clay and dry again.










Claying the vehicle



















Once the car was completely contamination free, it was time for a very thorough drying off.










Now, onto the defects, and probably the worst area on the car, the boot lid.










Some nice deep marks for me to polish.










So, as I was very conscious about how much clear coat might have been removed before, I was constantly taking readings with the PTG.

Before










After










That's quite a lot of clear to take off, but the marks in this area were incredibly severe. One or two marks remained but with having already removed a fair amount, I did not want to sacrifice anymore for the sake of one or two marks.

Here you can see the main culprit here. The edges have been rounded a lot, but there are two marks left.










Under the sun gun










Before paint correction under the sun gun.










After paint correction under the sun gun and an IPA wipe down. The panel was also allowed to completely cool.










So, I was happy with these results, some marks are just too deep to remove.

Onto the rest of the car, the bonnet took me almost 5 hours to complete to a level I was happy with. I'd like to emphasise this is a true correction performed as always at Miglior Detailing. Proper IPA wipedowns, multiple sets, no fillers etc. Im fed up of reading defect removal write ups where people clearly rely on filling properties of compounds, or don't provide a full account of the story or don't post any pics of the paintwork under light sources. I always try my best to show the correction work in its truest fashion with lots of pictures under multiple light sources etc.



















After shots of the bonnet with the Sun gun & an IPA wipe down.



















Onto the drivers side wing.










After, again a mark left in there unfortunately, but still a huge difference. This is just me being completely honest, and trying to establish not all marks can be safely removed from a 5-year-old car with very very deep marks.










Here are a series of before and after pictures after paint correction from around the rest of the car.























































Now moving onto the front bumper. This was done in an afternoon. There was polish residue everywhere, plus the defects on there meant it took me a very long time to complete this to a level I was happy with.

The plastic areas on the car didn't have any buffer trails on because the previous "detailer" "doesn't do plastics"

Cleaned, corrected and IPA wipe down resulting in perfect paint even right up to panel gaps, crevices and ridges.



















Front face of bumper










The front number plate was removed and polished underneath.










Wool pad being used to keep the temps down on the thin plastic panels.










Heavy defects and a lot of polish residue…










After! This is how any detailer performing a paint correction detail should leave the paint, even in tight small areas.










A representation of the smoothness of the paintwork after paint correction under a fluorescent strip light.










Front face before with sun gun










After










Another sun gun after shot.










Small area of the bumper under metal halide lighting to show defects removed.










Other wing… Again, a few defects left after removing significant but a safe amount of clear coat.










Moving onto the roof. It was pretty clear that in its life, plenty of items have been rested on the roof, like keys, bags and coats. This left a lot of random deep scratches, especially above the driver's door.










Roof After










Remember the polish and wax residue I mentioned from the previous detailer, well I had to tidy it all up before I did my polishing sets it was bugging me that much.





































With that done, I could tape up properly and get on with my polishing stages.























































Here is the driver's side sill before.










And after










Before










After










Some more defects around the car!










Here is the lower side rear bumper! Nice!!!



















50/50 Shot










Even after about 3-4 sets, some deeper marks had to be left, but the difference is phenomenal. This area looked so dull before.

50/50 With The Sun Gun.










Before










After










Once the bulk of the panels were done, I started with the little details and areas still needing attention.










So after that very heavy correction work, there was a LOT of dust knocking about the car!



















The car was taken outside for another wash.

Even full of dust, the car has the sharpest reflections, depth and gloss it ever has.










Snow foamed










After the car was washed & pressure rinsed, I sheeted the water off with an open-ended hose.



















Now back into the unit for a blow dry.



















The car was given another IPA wipe down, and I started to get the finishing touches together on the car.

Swissvax Seal feed



















Paint cleanser preparing for final sealant and waxing.










Exhausts polished and sealed.



















Here we are buffing off the Swissvax Autobahn wheel sealant.










Dressing the tyres with Swissvax Pneu.










The interior was given a lite interior detail and here the car is finished after its sealant and Swissvax Best Of Show!










After all that hard work, I really wanted to get some nice photos outside, and luckily I had a quick sunny window!




































































































Final Shot!










Thanks very much for reading guys, I hope you enjoyed it and stuck with me! It was a long one!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround. Great work as always!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work Jay. Damn shame the car wasnt right first time round but and ever increasing occurance. With regards to the comment on quality of write up's is valid but not all have time for the camera work and aim more at the getting paid for the work in hand. Always nice if time permits to document or if client actually requests such a thing. Top work bud.


----------



## Spooky (Feb 17, 2011)

One word : awesome!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Fantastic work as always :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I am really enjoying your writeups here - lots of detailed light shots showing the results achieved both in terms of level of correction and finish quality, and I can see why you are showing it off: excellent work! Nice to see sense being applied to correction as well, no need to sacrifice tons of paint for one little mark, no need to shorten the working life of the finish and future polishing ability. Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Jay, quality work and write up, really enjoyed it:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great turnaround


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great rescue work Jay, top write up & photography:thumb:


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

Can't believe the condition of that rear bumper before you corrected it! Great turnaround.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate, looks so much better.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Jay fantastic post and well written and highlighting the possible problems in not using different light sources and IPA wipe downs. Where is in all honestly being carried out by most in the studio. The information is generally not available to the reading audience. Nice one.

It is transparent as always the correction achieved and the benefits this has on the over all clarity and finish to the car. 

You have wet my appetite once more and look forward to your next wrte up.
Gordon.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Superb work as always!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

That's proper that is Jay! Nice work. Good honest write up!

Chris


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great Work Jay! Great tidying up of another 'detailers' work. Im only an amateur but its nice to see the attention to detail you show for your work. If i can ever afford a car nice enough to have the Miglior touch i'll get in contact, you're only up the road from me!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome turn around, Good work mate


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Excellent turnaround! :buffer:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround...looks very nice now...


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great write up there Jay. Plenty of detail to check out. I bookmarked it to read through later!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Fantastic work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Jay, was this the car we talked about a few weeks back?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Great work Jay and a interesting but precise write-up. 

Mark:thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks excellent - love the depth put back into the paint too


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice work mate,

so do we get to know who the original culprit was???

drop me a pm if you like so i know who i am looking out for :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Excellent salvage mission there fella:thumb:

A really enjoyable writeup, both in terms of photo content & honesty.

One happy client I'm sure


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish Jay


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Top work, Jay.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Nice work Jay. Damn shame the car wasnt right first time round but and ever increasing occurance. With regards to the comment on quality of write up's is valid but not all have time for the camera work and aim more at the getting paid for the work in hand. Always nice if time permits to document or if client actually requests such a thing. Top work bud.


True, I see it as part of my job to be able to show exactly what's happening when I carry out such in depth work. Granted its not always possible, I haven't done a correction write up for a while as I wasn't able to put together a concise enough one for a while.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Miglior said:


> True, I see it as part of my job to be able to show exactly what's happening when I carry out such in depth work. Granted its not always possible, I haven't done a correction write up for a while as I wasn't able to put together a concise enough one for a while.


Same argument here Jay but do like to show a few work's of late even if they are just a few afters. Always nice to do a concise one as often as possible though time doesnt always allow or if like me, camera is forgotten


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great job and fantastic finish, thanks for sharing it with us. 

John


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning turn around Jay... Luckily you had enough paint to correct the muppets previous work. just finished an Audi A6 detailed by a real cowboy leacing only 63 microns of paint in areas. amazing finish great work!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> I am really enjoying your writeups here - lots of detailed light shots showing the results achieved both in terms of level of correction and finish quality, and I can see why you are showing it off: excellent work! Nice to see sense being applied to correction as well, no need to sacrifice tons of paint for one little mark, no need to shorten the working life of the finish and future polishing ability. Good stuff :thumb:


Thanks Dave, my thoughts exactly


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work as ever and incredibly well presented - you're one of the best when it comes to image and presentation.

It's amazing that another 'detailer' let it go back to the owner in such a state.

Lovely motor too - they go very well... for a diesel


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

absolute top draw work there :thumb:

That motor was in such a poor state beforehand. Bet the owner is well chuffed now


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice and indepth write up mate loving the honest photo's:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Nice work Jay, was this the car we talked about a few weeks back?


yes it was rob!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Impressive!


----------



## waito (Aug 20, 2009)

Really great job and excellent write up


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

great thread very informative detail


thanx!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys, just in morocco at the mo but I'll reply to some of questions when I'm home


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Pride & Performance said:


> Nice work mate,
> 
> so do we get to know who the original culprit was???
> 
> drop me a pm if you like so i know who i am looking out for :thumb:


I dont kiss and tell Nic


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> stunning turn around Jay... Luckily you had enough paint to correct the muppets previous work. just finished an Audi A6 detailed by a real cowboy leacing only 63 microns of paint in areas. amazing finish great work!


63 on an Audi?!!?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats one hell of a job, nice to know im not the only person with ocd


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Sir that is truly awesome! Great write up.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Apols, didnt see this one first time around.

Great work and lovely outcome. Can I ask how long after its initial correction did you get the vehicle. It seems almost impossible to believe that anyone, let alone a Pro would let a vehicle go back to its owner in that shape.

Again, great write up, lovely detail and big thanks for posting, it shows the world what it should be like. Big respect :thumb:


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

Pure quality! i like the gallery you have going on along your unit wall.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

What a fantastic turnaround, write-up and great detailed photography, enjoyed that, top work :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Apols, didnt see this one first time around.
> 
> Great work and lovely outcome. Can I ask how long after its initial correction did you get the vehicle. It seems almost impossible to believe that anyone, let alone a Pro would let a vehicle go back to its owner in that shape.
> 
> Again, great write up, lovely detail and big thanks for posting, it shows the world what it should be like. Big respect :thumb:


It was a matter of weeks so I believe, most of that was the owner waiting for a gap in my calendar.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

glo said:


> Pure quality! i like the gallery you have going on along your unit wall.


Thanks for that, you also reminded me I need to update all the photos!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great work as always!

What did you use to remove wax/polish residue?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I assume you mean the residue that the previous valeter left?

It was removed with a multitude of items including ****tail sticks meguiars detail sticks and apc, steam cleaner and qd


----------

